# Plants in my cichlid tank



## Brian2020 (Dec 25, 2019)

Have a 75 gallon tank that's been up for several months and love adding plants to it , but as of late the only species that seem to really thrive is my Anubias plants and the Java Fern seems to look like **** even though it stems new leaves .


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

IME even the anubias don't do very well...algae.


----------

